
Python developers survey 2018 results - luord
http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2019/02/python-developers-survey-2018-results.html
======
medecau
Should link to: [https://www.jetbrains.com/research/python-developers-
survey-...](https://www.jetbrains.com/research/python-developers-survey-2018/)

